# Recommendations to use for European Mount



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi guys. I taking suggestions for someone to do some European mounts for my family. At this time there are 2 for sure and possible a buddies to accompany it. I've had some done by my taxidermist and they look "ok", he does great on mounts, but i think he rushes the Europeans. 

Here is what I'm looking for:
No discoloration of the bases of anters
Purly White Skull - no flacking
No yellow in the skull
No black teeth
Plaque optional
No paint on skulls or antlers

Please include a picture on your referral and their contact info. I'm in owosso, so I would prefer to drive a max of 1 hour, but will drive farther if someone is that good. 

Thanks for your time and recommendations

Chris


----------

